# Our family frog



## Grampa Don (Nov 21, 2017)

We don't live close to any natural pond or stream.  But our neighbor across the  street who teaches biology at a local college has a small pond in his  back yard.  And one of the things he stocked it with are frogs.   Somehow, one of them made to our back yard and took up residence in a  large staghorn fern next to our patio.  We've had brief glimpses of him  and he's pretty small, but you wouldn't know it by his loud *Ribbit*.   You never know when he'll do it, morning mid day or evening.  Sometimes  we can ribbit back to him and he'll answer.  We keep the plant moist  and there must be enough bugs under there to keep him fed because he's  been there for almost a year.  My guess is that he's calling to attract a  sweetie.  But, unless there's a girl frog who wanders over, I think he's out  of luck.

Don


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> We don't live close to any natural pond or stream.  But our neighbor across the  street who teaches biology at a local college has a small pond in his  back yard.  And one of the things he stocked it with are frogs.   Somehow, one of them made to our back yard and took up residence in a  large staghorn fern next to our patio.  We've had brief glimpses of him  and he's pretty small, but you wouldn't know it by his loud *Ribbit*.   You never know when he'll do it, morning mid day or evening.  Sometimes  we can ribbit back to him and he'll answer.  We keep the plant moist  and there must be enough bugs under there to keep him fed because he's  been there for almost a year.  My guess is that he's calling to attract a  sweetie.  But, unless there's a girl frog who wanders over, I think he's out  of luck.
> 
> Don



I know it's silly, but I am afraid of frogs. I mean them no harm and want them to be happy, but I'm more interested in your Staghorn fern, I just love those. 

Do you put out bowls of water for froggy?

It's so cute that he answers you!


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I know it's silly, but *I am afraid of frogs*. I mean them no harm and want them to be happy, but I'm more interested in your Staghorn fern, I just love those.
> 
> Do you put out bowls of water for froggy?
> 
> It's so cute that he answers you!



You'd hate Florida.  I have taken a shower many a time with a tiny little frog or even more often a small lizard.  I'm not sure how they get into the house, but they do a bang-up job of it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 21, 2017)

I like frogs. I think it is neat having your own personal frog in your yard. Maybe he will even help keep the insect population down.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 21, 2017)

Radish Rose --  Don't be afraid of frogs.  It's those toads you have to watch out for.  Warts!

We've had the fern a long time and it's pretty big.  It's on the north side of the patio and under our mulberry tree.  It doesn't like hot sun.  I water it almost every day and there are little puddles for the frog.

The frog is fun.  Sometimes I swear I can hear a little tiny banjo.  :friendly_wink:

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm not crazy about frogs either Rose, when I was young on vacation in Florida I cut across a field at night from the motel to a fast food place, had no idea it was crawling with frogs.  They started jumping up on my legs (had shorts on) and freaked me out, good thing I was fast back then and got out of there.  I do love the sound of frogs, will see them when we go camping sometimes in ponds, not too afraid of them at a distance, but have never held one.  

Don, I think that's neat that he's hanging out in your yard and you're taking care of him.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 21, 2017)

I have been foster mother to hundreds of frogs.

Foe a while they kept leaving spawn in my garden in places where the taddies had no chance of surviving so I gathered it up and placed it in water and fed them until they turned into frogs and dispersed. After that I don't know what happened to them all. I suspect some were eaten by the magpies but enough survived for new generations to keep coming for about ten years. Since the last really bad hot dry spell there has been no new spawn.

They were rather noisy at night but not unpleasantly so.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 22, 2017)

I've never been up close and personal with a frog , but I think they might be pretty cool in real life. We get toads here.  I remember when my dog licked one .... the look  on her face was   BLEECCCHHHH ...   LOL    They are noisy little guys !


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> Radish Rose --  Don't be afraid of frogs.  It's those toads you have to watch out for.  Warts!
> 
> We've had the fern a long time and it's pretty big.  It's on the north side of the patio and under our mulberry tree.  It doesn't like hot sun.  I water it almost every day and there are little puddles for the frog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2017)

Kermit Sings "The Rainbow Connection" - The Muppets


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2017)

Oh, I remember that Kermit song!  Thanks, Meanderer.


----------

